# 2 Alpine, dehorned pack goats for sale - WA



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I am selling two dehorned Alpine twin boys. They were born March 20, 2011. We began bottle raising them at 2 days old and they were our first bottle babies ever that we promised we would never sell. We didn't go out last year with goats and don't plan to go out this year with goats. Our favorite place to take the goats had the road washed out last summer and the Forest Service says at least 3-4 years to rebuild. Our 2nd favorite place is in the Wilderness and has become a headache to walk with the goats from all the down trees that aren't being logged out. We are keeping 3 two year olds in case we get back in to pack goats. As our human kids get older, they would just rather carry their stuff than be limited as to where we go. I love the goats but they are just pasture pets that eat a lot. 

The 2 Alpines are Dude (red collar) and Jesse (blue-green collar). Dude has a scur in the picture that he knocks off from butting other goats. Both were bottle raised and surgically castrated at 5 1/2 months (in September of 2011). They have been out on several trips. Dude is the better goat at home. He is friendly and wants attention. Jesse is the better goat on the trail. Jesse took the lead over our other goat that had been packing for years and was the leader. Jesse did awesome hiking but in the pasture he is that 'independent goat' and he'll come over to you in the pasture if you have food or if you are standing in one place scratching everyone. We have had anywhere from 10-20 goats in the pasture and maybe in a smaller group, Jesse would become more personable. Once I start scratching Jesse, I can walk away and then Jesse will follow me. Dude seemed to be spooked on the trail. Once we put Dude right behind Jesse and attached Dude's rope to the ring on the back of Jesse's pack and then Dude was great. The last trip we did with them, both goats each packed 14 pounds total.

Our vet was out in April of this year and did a herd well check. All goats got a selenium shot and were in good condition. Both boys had their feet trimmed this past weekend. They easily jump up on the milk stand and eat while being trimmed. My husband put the dairy goat tape on both boys and they were both bigger than the '195 lbs' on the tape. My husband estimated Jesse at 240 and Dude at 220. 

Asking $800 for the pair.

Tonia


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Sorry the pictures are sideways. They were right side up when I previewed.

I guess I forgot a few things - we live in Moses Lake, WA. It is milepost 176 on I-90.

Tonia


----------

